# I love Uber...seriously



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I have trolled these forums in my previous two post, but now time for a real post.

I have driven the past two weeks and honestly the money has been above the guarantee amounts..it's been 22hr gross. according to my uber payout statement. My phone is pinging within 5-7mins and the riders are less prone to making GPS errors. I haven't driven in months so just being back on these two weeks Iv seen a huge increase in demand and I'm making more then I did before. Yes even with rates at .75cents.

I'm having fun this job is easy and stress free with a pretty good payout for what it is..no boss..no dress code..alittle BS here and there with drunks but overall it's super awesome.

Raleigh Durham driver


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Come back in 2 more weeks and let us know how much you still love Uber.


----------



## The Madd Uber Driver (Jan 11, 2015)

No! Give it about another month.. Everybody in the beginning loves uber.. Just give it some more time and you will be crying


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Same here making more money now.....Getting ping's every 5 -10 min's Can't watch my movies any more ***** LOL.....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm a big fan of your posts so far. Best fiction on the board, hands down.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just curious What are the miles you are doing. If you don't mind sharing your stats either I or UberHammer would love to run the math numbers. All I would need is one of your trips details for the day.

I would need

Miles driven for the shift (Use your Trip)
Miles on all your rides (Get that from your dashboard)
The Car you are driving year and miles on the car. (To calculate you car costs)

Total fares to Uber (Dashboard again) (This is used to test the math to the rates)

It also helps to let me know how many miles you are planning to drive each year. (Uber or not it does not matter)

So if you are making money I would love to run the numbers...not to prove you wrong. I would just like to do it for another market other than my own. (UberHammer has done his market)

This is an invite of my time. So if you don't want to share...no worries.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I have trolled these forums in my previous two post, but now time for a real post.
> 
> I have driven the past two weeks and honestly the money has been above the guarantee amounts..it's been 22hr gross. according to my uber payout statement. My phone is pinging within 5-7mins and the riders are less prone to making GPS errors. I haven't driven in months so just being back on these two weeks Iv seen a huge increase in demand and I'm making more then I did before. Yes even with rates at .75cents.
> 
> ...


finally a truthful and honest post I feel the exact same.. And I believe that all the haters and complainers on here just want us to get off so they can get on happy ubering!")


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I have trolled these forums in my previous two post, but now time for a real post.
> 
> I have driven the past two weeks and honestly the money has been above the guarantee amounts..it's been 22hr gross. according to my uber payout statement. My phone is pinging within 5-7mins and the riders are less prone to making GPS errors. I haven't driven in months so just being back on these two weeks Iv seen a huge increase in demand and I'm making more then I did before. Yes even with rates at .75cents.
> 
> ...


You're not one of Fuber. Drivers you're one of Fuber workers. . In fact no one Like Fuber. .. just you weird. ..


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I have trolled these forums in my previous two post, but now time for a real post.
> 
> I have driven the past two weeks and honestly the money has been above the guarantee amounts..it's been 22hr gross. according to my uber payout statement. My phone is pinging within 5-7mins and the riders are less prone to making GPS errors. I haven't driven in months so just being back on these two weeks Iv seen a huge increase in demand and I'm making more then I did before. Yes even with rates at .75cents.
> 
> ...


Monkey shut the front door !


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hilarious...


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol..


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Driver from Pennsyltucky should be showing up any minute now claiming he makes more at 65 cents a mile.

wait for it


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Driver from Pennsyltucky should be showing up any minute now claiming he makes more at 65 cents a mile.
> 
> wait for it


I am MisArkLaTex and I couldn't buy a bean burrito at Taco Bell at .65.

Does that mean we aren't the dumbest people in the US?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> finally a truthful and honest post I feel the exact same.. And I believe that all the haters and complainers on here just want us to get off so they can get on happy ubering!")


Damn. I have been found out. My whole reason for being is to disillusion you so that you quit driving so I can make more money.

****sigh***


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Here is a picture from my payout.. I'm enjoying the freedom and flexibility of this gig. Working peak hours helps big time..but even durning non peak times I'm making over the advertised gross. As I stated before it has been very busy around Duke campus chapel Hill and Raleigh Even with an hour of just 2.40 min fare trips I still grossed over the Uber advertised 12hr in fares.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I have trolled these forums in my previous two post, but now time for a real post.
> 
> I have driven the past two weeks and honestly the money has been above the guarantee amounts..it's been 22hr gross. according to my uber payout statement. My phone is pinging within 5-7mins and the riders are less prone to making GPS errors. I haven't driven in months so just being back on these two weeks Iv seen a huge increase in demand and I'm making more then I did before. Yes even with rates at .75cents.
> 
> ...


Okay. I get it. It's a good fit for you. Congratulations.
But - there is no such thing as "super awesome" in Uberland.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Some nights I love uber and others I hate it. Lots of factors that will not always be the same

1. Surge pricing
2. Number of drivers
3. Number of riders
4. Avg pickup distance
5. Pax quality
6. Ride time

If any number of those go wrong, it can make for a unprofitable night. I had one of my best weekends last weekend and was as high as you. It made me break my no weekday rule and I went out last night. OMG, got 2 good rides in terms of distance but number of riders was much lower than number of drivers making a normal active night quite boring. Called it quits and found my bed.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> finally a truthful and honest post I feel the exact same.. And I believe that all the haters and complainers on here just want us to get off so they can get on happy ubering!")


Some of the drivers started with a positive attitude yet quickly realized how SCREWED they were in terms of insurance, unpaid drive time (cancellations, faulty mapping, customer induced fare reductions, etc)
They share the negative aspects to speed up the learning cycle for new drivers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Here is a picture from my payout.. I'm enjoying the freedom and flexibility of this gig. Working peak hours helps big time..but even durning non peak times I'm making over the advertised gross. As I stated before it has been very busy around Duke campus chapel Hill and Raleigh Even with an hour of just 2.40 min fare trips I still grossed over the Uber advertised 12hr in fares.


Please show how much of your pay was from surge rates. And also share with us your costs.

Because if you did $22 an hour at ONLY $0.75 per mile, then you put somewhere between 30 to 40 miles on your car per hour. Depending on your costs to operate your car, that cost you somewhere between $7 to $18 an hour. Given $22 an hour produces $16.80 at best (after SRF and 20% Uber commision), you made as high as $9.80 an hour (which is unlikely without being incredibly efficient with dead miles and/or having extremely minimal car costs) to as low as a LOSS of $1.20 an hour. You're probably somewhere in the middle at around $4.30 per hour of profit on that $22 an hour in fares. That's just how the math works out at $0.75 per mile. Numerous surge fares is the only way the average Uber driver is going to exceed minimum wage at that rate.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

I've had to stop driving on Friday and Saturday nights. Traffic is always grid locked. Uber app lags bad or shuts down. Waze map locks up, shows me or pax in different locations or won't connect. :-( -- I have been noticing the surge has been higher and lasting longer. I'm guessing everyone is getting smart by logging off and waiting for it. I've run my #'s for this week and so far I'm at $2.16 a mile, unlike what it was when I first started of $.82 a mile. So huge difference.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've had to stop driving on Friday and Saturday nights. Traffic is always grid locked. Uber app lags bad or shuts down. Waze map locks up, shows me or pax in different locations or won't connect. :-( -- I have been noticing the surge has been higher and lasting longer. I'm guessing everyone is getting smart by logging off and waiting for it. I've run my #'s for this week and so far I'm at $2.16 a mile, unlike what it was when I first started of $.82 a mile. So huge difference.


I agree. When I was gaming the guarantee, I was seeing the city light up like a Christmas tree with surges. So after the guarantee rules changed, I switched over to the "wait for the surge" strategy and produce very high results as well. Unfortunately customers at surge rates dinged my rider rating at far lower levels than I'm used to. It's not a long term strategy without accepting the risk of being deactivated due to low rating.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Let me add I feel more comfortable moving about the city by taking my time. Waiting on the surge allows me more flexibility. Where before excepting every call made me too busy, in a hurry and unfocused. Now that I'm being much smarter, I'm also safer and more relaxed. ... A couple things for sure. People who don't mind the surge, are a lot nicer and offer better conversations. I've gotten a nice stock tip, learned about some things that'll be brought to the market, some really attractive rich women, lots of suggestions on how to make more money outside of Uber and a possible full time driver. When the surge is down to $1.5 or lower, the clientele is a far cry different.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Please show how much of your pay was from surge rates. And also share with us your costs.
> 
> Because if you did $22 an hour at ONLY $0.75 per mile, then you put somewhere between 30 to 40 miles on your car per hour. Depending on your costs to operate your car, that cost you somewhere between $7 to $18 an hour. Given $22 an hour produces $16.80 at best (after SRF and 20% Uber commision), you made as high as $9.80 an hour (which is unlikely without being incredibly efficient with dead miles and/or having extremely minimal car costs) to as low as a LOSS of $1.20 an hour. You're probably somewhere in the middle at around $4.30 per hour of profit on that $22 an hour in fares. That's just how the math works out at $0.75 per mile. Numerous surge fares is the only way the average Uber driver is going to exceed minimum wage at that rate.


Sounds about right since we don't have the full picture. But If I need to make $30 per hour I clear $15 per hour on a good day. (A very good day).

Clearing about $28 puts me about $13 per hour.

So if he is clearing $22 I'm sticking the estimate of around $5 since the base there is low and per min rate is lower than my area.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Sounds about right since we don't have the full picture. But If I need to make $30 per hour I clear $15 per hour on a good day. (A very good day).
> 
> Clearing about $28 puts me about $13 per hour.
> 
> So if he is clearing $22 I'm sticking the estimate of around $5 since the base there is low and per min rate is lower than my area.


I agree. As I've shown with the math in my market, clearing $22 would produce around $8. But the market fares only make up a third of the profit calculation. The other two are car costs, and dead mileage efficiency.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> finally a truthful and honest post I feel the exact same.. And I believe that all the haters and complainers on here just want us to get off so they can get on happy ubering!")


Pass me some of that stuff you are smoking


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

I think these type of "new recruits" are exactly the type of drivers Uber is looking for to keep the ship afloat. Drivers who are so desperate that they only care about their bottom line over that of everyone else. Drivers who don't actually understand math, car depreciation or taxes, and will work for practically nothing. I've worked for some major companies where the managers essentially employed that same strategy and it's basically the same type of attitude with the new people. It ends up being new guys vs old guys, and the only one who ends up winning is the man at the top. I can't possibly see how ANYONE who has driven for Uber for more than 3 Mos can possibly say that they're making more money than before. Yes the guarantees do help, but how many more miles are you driving to make that money? Have you at least considered taxes and maintenance costs? Have you considered the additional rate cuts that more than likely will take place because of Uber's desire to compete against public transportation? Do you even remember when Uber was advertising $35/hr or do you even care? It's a very valid gripe when you consider how Uber misleads us into driving for them , and is now whoring us out for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberLo said:


> I think these type of "new recruits" are exactly the type of drivers Uber is looking for to keep the ship afloat. Drivers who are so desperate that they only care about their bottom line over that of everyone else. Drivers who don't actually understand math, car depreciation or taxes, and will work for practically nothing. I've worked for some major companies where the managers essentially employed that same strategy and it's basically the same type of attitude with the new people. It ends up being new guys vs old guys, and the only one who ends up winning is the man at the top. I can't possibly see how ANYONE who has driven for Uber for more than 3 Mos can possibly say that they're making more money than before. Yes the guarantees do help, but how many more miles are you driving to make that money? Have you at least considered taxes and maintenance costs? Have you considered the additional rate cuts that more than likely will take place because of Uber's desire to compete against public transportation? Do you even remember when Uber was advertising $35/hr or do you even care? It's a very valid gripe when you consider how Uber misleads us into driving for them , and is now whoring us out for pennies on the dollar.


Couldn't agree more. There is that new driver wonder that happens. We all have ben there including me. But when you pull the covers off and do it for a bit you realize there is still a cost for that money. At my rates and how I work it part time I'm ok. At other rates well not so much.

I think each driver needs to take a solid look at what is considered to be solid math and apply it to their situation. Cost is something that's always a factor. You also need to weigh risk. There is a risk to this as for most Insurance can be a big risk.

Everyone needs to do their own math and make their own decision. If you can't clear $30 per hour Gross then you should be asking why you are doing this. Or you have found a whole new way to manage your expenses and I want to know your secret. (I think we all would)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Or you have found a whole new way to manage your expenses and I want to know your secret. (I think we all would)


Oh good lord!!!

Consider how some of the recent threads regarding cost calculating have unfolded.... and then re-evaluate your above request.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Oh good lord!!!
> 
> Consider how some of the recent threads regarding cost calculating have unfolded.... and then re-evaluate your above request.


<-------shutting up now.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Also, has anyone thought about if they get into an accident (without ride share insurance) you're more than likely going to be coming out of your own pocket for it? Tell me how much you'll love Uber then after they deactivate your account when you can't drive anymore, and all you're left with is a few hundred dollars in your bank account and basically an undriveable vehicle.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I think uber just wants us all to be happy GISMOE drivers because they can only quote gross fares, so if you only have to back out $60 in gas a week everything is just peachy. I know when the weather gets better I'm going to need new shocks and most likely tires. With the winter we've had, Ct is one big pothole, it's beating up my suspension pretty bad. I know brakes are in my near future, would have needed them anyway but driving for uber sped up the process by at least 4 months. With all the salt on the road it's been at least 3 car washes a week. Fortunately I actually enjoy working on my own cars, so rear shocks and brakes are only about a $90 parts price. I know if I took it to a garage it would be at least $400 for that work. Just about to break the 100,000 mile mark on my 2009 car, so that's always a big depreciation hit. 

Just turned on the rider app and see that there are at least 20 cars in downtown New Haven chasing $5 fares driving college people from one side of campus to the other. Guarantees are gone, and these people still don't know when it's in their economic interest to log off.

Now uber wants year 2000 or better cars. Depreciation might not be much on the older cars, but maintenance will go thru the roof, and when they break down with a rider in the car so much for the 5* eperience. Just tell the rider to order another uber beater car. Maybe a nice 2000 Chyrsler Concorde with cigarette burns in the seats.

Remember when the airlines had price cuts and set the prices too low, they all went bankrupt. Ecept uber has no assets or employees or fuel that they have to pay for, unlike the airlines do. So they laugh all the way to the bank while the people like us who are supplying the assets go broke. 

Sorry about the rambling, just a little pissed off this morning after going out at afternoon rush yesterday gave 6 rides and my biggest fare wasn't even as much as the minimum fare was before Jan 9, a date which will live in infamy for me.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I think uber just wants us all to be happy GISMOE drivers because they can only quote gross fares, so if you only have to back out $60 in gas a week everything is just peachy. I know when the weather gets better I'm going to need new shocks and most likely tires. With the winter we've had, Ct is one big pothole, it's beating up my suspension pretty bad. I know brakes are in my near future, would have needed them anyway but driving for uber sped up the process by at least 4 months. With all the salt on the road it's been at least 3 car washes a week. Fortunately I actually enjoy working on my own cars, so rear shocks and brakes are only about a $90 parts price. I know if I took it to a garage it would be at least $400 for that work. Just about to break the 100,000 mile mark on my 2009 car, so that's always a big depreciation hit.
> 
> Just turned on the rider app and see that there are at least 20 cars in downtown New Haven chasing $5 fares driving college people from one side of campus to the other. Guarantees are gone, and these people still don't know when it's in their economic interest to log off.
> 
> ...


It's funny you mention the airlines and the deep discounts. That's when they started to charge for things like bag check in and food purchases.

I think we offer a cash only menu for drinks and snacks as a side business could work. Hell why not.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

That's because uber isn't a real business its a sham. All these city libs think this is the greatest thing since sliced bread (have literally got that comment) so they have no reason to
***** about "what is right". Uber is no more a tech-rideshare-connector-partner-rider platform than McDonald's is a building that *connects* food with hungry people. Wait til every business realizes they can pay their *workers* by the task and tell them they have their own business, meanwhile their renting desks and charging by the bandwidth with craigslist ads saying 2k a week. There's nothing innovative about uber than have they innovatively found a way around the law by attacking a market so full of resent they beg politicians to let ppl work for nothing. What a joke.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It's funny you mention the airlines and the deep discounts. That's when they started to charge for things like bag check in and food purchases.
> 
> I think we offer a cash only menu for drinks and snacks as a side business could work. Hell why not.


We can all agree that Airline included features of the past , (checking bags, snacks, emergency row) which are now "Premium/paid " services
is just "bad profits" 
Customers come away feeling fleeced


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> We can all agree that Airline included features of the past , (checking bags, snacks, emergency row) which are now "Premium/paid " services
> is just "bad profits"
> Customers come away feeling fleeced


Tell me about it. It completely is a rip off. Fuel surcharge? When the cost of fuel dropped I didn't se that go down. I think discount airlines is to air travel as Uber is to Limos.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Tell me about it. It completely is a rip off. Fuel surcharge? When the cost of fuel dropped I didn't se that go down. I think discount airlines is to air travel as Uber is to Limos.


Why, They pay their pilots a buck a mile lol?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Why, They pay their pilots a buck a mile lol?


That's why planes keep taking a nose dive in the Pacific. Next is Uber drivers in LA going off the pier with their cars the next time Uber drops the rates.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Stephanie619 said:


> finally a truthful and honest post I feel the exact same.. And I believe that all the haters and complainers on here just want us to get off so they can get on happy ubering!")


Gosh!! there should really be an "Unlike" button here.

errr... or Dislike rather


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> That's why planes keep taking a nose dive in the Pacific. Next is Uber drivers in LA going off the pier with their cars the next time Uber drops the rates.


Haha


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It's funny you mention the airlines and the deep discounts. That's when they started to charge for things like bag check in and food purchases.
> 
> I think we offer a cash only menu for drinks and snacks as a side business could work. Hell why not.


Just set up a menu of charges;

Bad pin drop $5.00
Wait time $1.00/min
Spotify $10.00/min
Drunk and Stupid...... Market price


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Here is a picture from my payout.. I'm enjoying the freedom and flexibility of this gig. Working peak hours helps big time..but even durning non peak times I'm making over the advertised gross. As I stated before it has been very busy around Duke campus chapel Hill and Raleigh Even with an hour of just 2.40 min fare trips I still grossed over the Uber advertised 12hr in fares.


You are hilarious Monkey 0.01 cent that s all for you winter warmup .!!!


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Okay. I get it. It's a good fit for you. Congratulations.
> But - there is no such thing as "super awesome" in Uberland.


Idiot!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Here is a picture from my payout.. I'm enjoying the freedom and flexibility of this gig. Working peak hours helps big time..but even durning non peak times I'm making over the advertised gross. As I stated before it has been very busy around Duke campus chapel Hill and Raleigh Even with an hour of just 2.40 min fare trips I still grossed over the Uber advertised 12hr in fares.


LMFAO, $12 guarantees! I don't get on the road unless I'm making $25/hr. And if you need 6 rides an hour to do that, there's a huge problem! Uber gross of $22/hr. is laughable to begin with because you lose $1/ride on top of the 20%, so you're probably only getting paid around $15 before your expenses.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> For everyone attacking the 12hr in fares..correction it is 12hr gross after Ubers cut. So I avg 22hr after Ubers cut.


Monkey you average $12 and you got paid $0! Now I understand why you are driving Uber


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Sounds about right since we don't have the full picture. But If I need to make $30 per hour I clear $15 per hour on a good day. (A very good day).
> 
> Clearing about $28 puts me about $13 per hour.
> 
> So if he is clearing $22 I'm sticking the estimate of around $5 since the base there is low and per min rate is lower than my area.


22hr was after Ubers cut so I would subtract my gas, tax etc out of that


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> 22hr was after Ubers cut so I would subtract my gas, tax etc out of that


No, $22 was BEFORE Uber's cut, go back and read your statement. If you are working Durham and Chapel Hill, you will do decently since they can't seem to hang on to drivers there to ferry the snotty college kids across campus. Lots of short rides and the weather has helped with surges. Your take will go down dramatically in a few weeks once the weather gets a little better and midterms come around. Nonetheless if $15 or 16 net before vehicle expenses works for you, more power to you and Uber on.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No, $22 was BEFORE Uber's cut, go back and read your statement. If you are working Durham and Chapel Hill, you will do decently since they can't seem to hang on to drivers there to ferry the snotty college kids across campus. Lots of short rides and the weather has helped with surges. Your take will go down dramatically in a few weeks once the weather gets a little better and midterms come around. Nonetheless if $15 or 16 net before vehicle expenses works for you, more power to you and Uber on.


I stand corrected..


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Update: I'll let you guys look over this and see how much I actually made my first week. I'm new and have no clue what I'm doing. Plus I can't do math.

Just use avg expense calculations if you want to. Anyone who could help me out to see what I actually made per hr..thank you


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Update: I'll let you guys look over this and see how much I actually made my first week. I'm new and have no clue what I'm doing. Plus I can't do math.
> 
> Just use avg expense calculations if you want to. Anyone who could help me out to see what I actually made per hr..thank you


Knowns:
$217.57 in Trip Earnings
$206.06 in Fare
$68.88 in Surge
$26.75 in Rider Fee
You earned $22 per hour in gross fare
$0.75 per mile rate for Raleigh/Durham
$0.16 per minute rate for Raleigh/Durham
$1.00 base fare per ride rate for Raleigh/Durham

Assumptions:
You drove two billable minutes for every billable mile - One mile is therefor $1.07 per mile in combined mile and minute non-surge rates
$26.75 in rider fees is from 26 rides
You drove one deadhead mile for every billable mile
It costs you $0.35 per mile to operate your car

Gross Fares ($206.06 in fare plus $68.88 in surge plus $26.75 in Rider Fee) divided by $22 per hour in gross fares equals 13.71318 hours worked.

$206.06 in fares minus $26 in base fares from 26 rides equals $180.06 in combined mile and minute (non-surge) fare.
$180.06 divided by $1.07 per mile in combined mile and minute non-surge rates equals 168 billable miles.
One deadhead mile for every billable miles means you drove 336 total miles.
336 miles driven in 13.71318 hours is 24.5 miles driven per hour.
336 miles driven at $0.35 per mile costs you $117.60

*$217.57 in Trip Earnings minus $117.60 in costs equals 99.97 in profit.
$99.97 in profit divided by 13.71318 hours equals $7.29 in profit per hour.*

If your car costs are lower and/or your deadhead miles for every billable mile is lower, then you would be making more per hour.
But that also means if your car costs are higher and/or your deadhead/billable is higher, then you would be making less per hour.

And this is a result of you benefiting from surges that bumped your earnings up 30%. So congrats!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Knowns:
> $217.57 in Trip Earnings
> $206.06 in Fare
> $68.88 in Surge
> ...


You get that @Lag Monkey??? You are making minimum wage. Congrats!


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Txchick said:


> You get that @Lag Monkey??? You are making minimum wage. Congrats!


Got it Monkey !! Did you?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like I'm just trading my equity in my car for cash..thanks for helping out @UberHammer.. I encourage anyone else to look over my earnings and post up theirs. I'll continue to post my earrings each week. Sorry for the typos.

Best,
Lag Monkey


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Looks like I'm just trading my equity in my car for cash..thanks for helping out. Uber would have me thinking I was actually making out well on this gig..suckered





Lag Monkey said:


> Looks like I'm just trading my equity in my car for cash..thanks for helping out. Uber would have me thinking I was actually making out well on this gig..suckered


Listen Bud if you are working a job minimum wage will be better then Uber cause there is no expenses !!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Looks like I'm just trading my equity in my car for cash..thanks for helping out @UberHammer.. I encourage anyone else to look over my earnings and post up theirs. I'll continue to post my earrings each week. Sorry for the typos.
> 
> Best,
> Lag Monkey


You're welcome.

By the way, are you receiving requests other than UberX?

I ask because with the numbers you posted Uber took 20.87% commision from you.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> By the way, are you receiving requests other than UberX?
> 
> I ask because with the numbers you posted Uber took 20.87% commision from you.


Yes XL I just created a new thread with info on my driving situation etc.. I'll be posting data there for everyone


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Yes XL I just created a new thread with info on my driving situation etc.. I'll be posting data there for everyone


AH! Higher XL rates means you didn't drive as many billable miles as was calculated. A few less miles driven means a little more profit occurred during your week.

Keeping track of your total miles and knowing your cost per mile for your vehicle makes the numbers more accurate.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I w


UberHammer said:


> AH! Higher XL rates means you didn't drive as many billable miles as was calculated. A few less miles driven means a little more profit occurred during your week.
> 
> Keeping track of your total miles and knowing your cost per mile for your vehicle makes the numbers more accurate.


i will be keeping track of my mileage with my new thread that I will be posting my earnings in. I don't now how to calculate cost per mile though..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Uber Hammer thanks for taking care of the Math. I was a little absent form here today. Had an extremely interesting tour at Uber HQ with both City Council and the press today. Got to see the whole operation in the raw. Most interesting things said for the night by one of the ops people there.

" Good thing the rates are manageable still here. I have no idea how some places in the US are doing it with the rate cuts or how they are making money"

Going to post more on the tour and some of the things I seen there. Give some people some insight to what was there.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Hey Uber Hammer thanks for taking care of the Math. I was a little absent form here today. Had an extremely interesting tour at Uber HQ with both City Council and the press today. Got to see the whole operation in the raw. Most interesting things said for the night by one of the ops people there.
> 
> *" Good thing the rates are manageable still here. I have no idea how some places in the US are doing it with the rate cuts or how they are making money"*
> 
> Going to post more on the tour and some of the things I seen there. Give some people some insight to what was there.


Interesting....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Interesting....


Extremely. Got to see God mode in action and pull up full maps of every city all over the world in real time. Could see every driver out all at once. For any City. Took a peek at about 20 cities all over. New York was crazy The entire island of Manhattan was completely full of little cars with no space on the map. It was so intensive on the map software it would flicker on and off spuraticly as it tried to reload.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Hey Uber Hammer thanks for taking care of the Math. I was a little absent form here today. Had an extremely interesting tour at Uber HQ with both City Council and the press today. Got to see the whole operation in the raw. Most interesting things said for the night by one of the ops people there.
> 
> " Good thing the rates are manageable still here. I have no idea how some places in the US are doing it with the rate cuts or how they are making money"
> 
> Going to post more on the tour and some of the things I seen there. Give some people some insight to what was there.


Well it would appear that Uber OP manager just confirmed the rate cuts are BS across the U.S. & hard to make decent profits if any for drivers. You have a genius there in Canada!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey leg monkey: Do you share your earnings with the "man with the yellow hat"?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Damn. I have been found out. My whole reason for being is to disillusion you so that you quit driving so I can make more money.
> 
> ****sigh***


yep...sure don't want anyone else to git a crak at dat big money 90 cents a mile.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Wait! I think we figured it out. If Uber wants us to work twice as hard to make half as much money, If we didn't work at all shouldn't we make twice as much money?

You folks that believe you are being adequately compensated need to realize that you are now in business for yourself. As a small business you have to profit. To profit you first must pay your expenses, then pay your car, then pay yourself, and last . . . pay your business. If you cannot do every step of that, you are not running a successful business, so why are you in business. Uber is supposed to pay us enough to be the small business they said we could be when they advertised to hire us. I dig the hell out of driving Uber, it's a kick. I like the people, I like the job, and I do it well. I just don't dig getting ****ed over by Uber at every turn as though they are sitting up there in their office laughing at us every time they pull shit on us. Uber the Company has a real serious disrespect problem towards their drivers. But in looking the situation over, drivers roll over like they like it. We cannot beat Uber, drivers have not the heart or the will to win. But, yes doing the job has always been cool for me too.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've had to stop driving on Friday and Saturday nights. Traffic is always grid locked. Uber app lags bad or shuts down. Waze map locks up, shows me or pax in different locations or won't connect. :-( -- I have been noticing the surge has been higher and lasting longer. I'm guessing everyone is getting smart by logging off and waiting for it. I've run my #'s for this week and so far I'm at $2.16 a mile, unlike what it was when I first started of $.82 a mile. So huge difference.


In San Francisco?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Here is a picture from my payout.. I'm enjoying the freedom and flexibility of this gig. Working peak hours helps big time..but even durning non peak times I'm making over the advertised gross. As I stated before it has been very busy around Duke campus chapel Hill and Raleigh Even with an hour of just 2.40 min fare trips I still grossed over the Uber advertised 12hr in fares.


And, you probably made $3.00 to $4.00 per hour after your math is done . . . Plus they screwed you out of any of the guarantee


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

$22 gross. Don't get to use to it! When I started driving Uber in DC year half ago my gross was $34-35 per hr. for entire week. Admittedly my gross cherry picking last week 18 hrs was $32. But that's just because the reducing of fares for the third time, causing less drivers/more surge pricing. Once Uber brings on a bunch of other suckers that will go away. What your experiencing will certainly be short lived!!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Knowns:
> $217.57 in Trip Earnings
> $206.06 in Fare
> $68.88 in Surge
> ...


New Payment statement! If anyone wants to find out what my earnings were on my first statement Iv provided a link below. The data I provided before was from my second pay invovie.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> New Payment statement! If anyone wants to find out what my earnings were on my first statement Iv provided a link below. The data I provided was for my second pay invovie.


No offense but I think UberHammer did the first one as a gift. Why don't you try an run the numbers yourself the second time with your new figures and see how you do. We can keep doing it for you but it doesn't sound like you will be learning anything.

Post them up and we will be more than happy to check them over.

Or you can PayPal me $30 and I will do them for you.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> No offense but I think UberHammer did the first one as a gift. Why don't you try an run the numbers yourself the second time with your new figures and see how you do. We can keep doing it for you but it doesn't sound like you will be learning anything.
> 
> Post them up and we will be more than happy to check them over.
> 
> Or you can PayPal me $30 and I will do them for you.


I cannot do math..as stated above. Also I'm not forcing anyone to number crunch on my behalf. I simply post my payment staments and the community can do what they want with them. It seems people on this fourm are convinced Uber drivers make min wage. So I have my real numbers to use as a reference.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

<sigh> Think it's time to build a fill in the blank web tool.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> <sigh> Think it's time to build a fill in the blank web tool.


Is this one adequate?

https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

I to work in the Raleigh-Durham market. I only worked Friday and Saturday last week and here are my numbers excluding any guarantees.
Fares - $389.04
SRF - $40.50
Uber Fee - $69.72
Mileage - $238.74
Total - $40.08
This is for a total of 22.4 hours or a true net income of $1.789 per hour.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I cannot do math..


This is why Uber's exploitation of drivers will succeed.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I to work in the Raleigh-Durham market. I only worked Friday and Saturday last week and here are my numbers excluding any guarantees.
> Fares - $389.04
> SRF - $40.50
> Uber Fee - $69.72
> ...


God I LOVE honesty!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I cannot do math..as stated above. Also I'm not forcing anyone to number crunch on my behalf. I simply post my payment staments and the community can do what they want with them. It seems people on this fourm are convinced Uber drivers make min wage. So I have my real numbers to use as a reference.


Gross receipts are meaningless without specifics. And one should not accept Travis K. or Bill Clinton's definition of MAKE.

You MAKE whatever your gross receipts are after Ubers cut and MINUS $.57 per mile driven to get it for 'tax purposes.'

All other MAKES are make believes and fantasies.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

pengduck said:


> I to work in the Raleigh-Durham market. I only worked Friday and Saturday last week and here are my numbers excluding any guarantees.
> Fares - $389.04
> SRF - $40.50
> Uber Fee - $69.72
> ...


So you continue to work why? Do you just prefer having a side job that allows you to trade your car equity for cash? I guess im doing this because I lack the cognitive ability to perform a more technical job that would provide me higher income


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> So you continue to work why? Do you just prefer having a side job that allows you to trade your car equity for cash on hand? I guess im doing this because I lack the cognitive ability to perform a more technical jobs that would provide me higher income


Looks like you can operate a computer just fine. Swing that into something productive.


----------



## Pale Driver (Feb 24, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I have trolled these forums in my previous two post, but now time for a real post.
> 
> I have driven the past two weeks and honestly the money has been above the guarantee amounts..it's been 22hr gross. according to my uber payout statement. My phone is pinging within 5-7mins and the riders are less prone to making GPS errors. I haven't driven in months so just being back on these two weeks Iv seen a huge increase in demand and I'm making more then I did before. Yes even with rates at .75cents.
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I have trolled these forums in my previous two post, but now time for a real post.
> 
> I have driven the past two weeks and honestly the money has been above the guarantee amounts..it's been 22hr gross. according to my uber payout statement. My phone is pinging within 5-7mins and the riders are less prone to making GPS errors. I haven't driven in months so just being back on these two weeks Iv seen a huge increase in demand and I'm making more then I did before. Yes even with rates at .75cents.
> 
> ...


Yea, ur lying & ur losing money. But you "sure are having fun doing it!"
We all think ur a shill, Travis put you up to this :-(


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

And on top of lack of earnings the main thing besides depriciating your car and hurting your health is the insurance issue.

How reckless and adamant an Uber X driver has be to defraud his/her insurance company and risk getting into an accident without being covered?

Uber will not cover the driver, his medical expenses and his/her personal insurance company will not pay for any damages to the Uber driver, passengers and other party involved.

This driver is risking to be sued, to lose insurance and being unable to ever get insured by another carrier.

Is it only math-challenged, insurance fraudulent desperados are now occupying streets of major cities as seen from within the Uber HG by Actionjack as roaches of little cars?

Are any responsible fathers and homeowners are also there among these yahoos?

Is it self-hatred, lack of common sense, or desperation what makes an Uber drivers go out there to sit on top of each other these days and nights?


----------

